# Backpack sprayer



## coolbrze (Apr 15, 2010)

What's the best backpack sprayer out there? What do you guys use & recommend?


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 15, 2010)

Jacto. 

The 3 Gallon unit is good to go. Last count we had three of 'em, and havn't had to replace anything yet, not even a seal.
The 5 Gal unit works great, but wasn't designed for humans to wear...The ergos suck!


Solo is the easy way out. Get 'em anywhere, lotsa parts available and not too expensive. We quit using them because of the things breaking down at the wrong time, and Jacto BP sprayers holding up much better, but you'll get good life out of a solo if you keep 'em cleaned out between uses.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## tree jockey (Apr 21, 2010)

*solo*

I have a gas powered mist blower back pack that I use for everything except herbicide. It works great and can also be used as a backpack leaf blower when no liquids are in it.It is a solo product. I also use solo pump backpack sprayers. They are VERY dependable if washed out after each use.


----------

